# Where are the timing marks on 455 HO?



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

My 69 has an XF code 455HO out of a 1970. It was an ac car, not sure if teh motor was for an ac car. Where are teh timing marks? is that something that bolted on w/ the Compressor bracket ( which I don't have on this car) and thus I don't have timing marks or are they somewhere completely different? I could not find them at all last nght.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are they on the front of the timing chain cover, passanger side?


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

nope. there is a little nib on teh front of the block w/ a threaded hole, maybe it bolted there? the waterpump obscures the timing cover anyway. I can see the mark on teh balancer, but no graduations to mark against.


----------

